
Did Sophos Free A-V for Mac kill my Time Machine backups? - chaostheory
http://recoveringphysicist.com/17/did-sophos-free-a-v-for-mac-kill-my-time-machine-backups
======
ibagwan
Hi, just thought I would leave a comment. I have a 17" Macbook Pro at my
office and it backs up to a Time Capsule there. I read last week that Sophos
had a new AV and figured, what the heck, it's free. I'm not really too worried
about viruses because I'm pretty careful but I thought it wasn't a bad idea to
be cautious. I installed it on my computer and then promptly forgot about it.

Over the next day I actually did notice that my backups seemed to be running a
little slow but just put it off to a slow wireless connection. The next day I
came into the office and noticed that my Time Capsule was blinking. I checked
on my computer and it said that there wasn't enough room on the back up disk.
I had a decent amount of space on it so I wondered why it wasn't fitting, when
I checked I found out it was trying to do a complete backup instead of an
incremental. The reason? My 14 month backup was now corrupted and
inaccessible, that is why it was trying to do a brand new back up.

I'm really glad you wrote that article because I probably wouldn't have seen
any connection. I just figured something happened to my Time Capsule but that
was confusing because it has been working perfect for so long!

Thanks again, Jeff

------
kdawson
Jeff -- thanks for posting, yours is the only other case I've heard of. I let
Sophos know. Yours is interesting because the data loss happened without any
human involvement. Also interesting because you _may_ have a better chance of
figuring out what happened: if you haven't uninstalled Sophos, there may be
logs that shed some light. Also, your Time Capsule may contain more remaining
clues than mine does. Would you please get in touch via my blog [
<http://recoveringphysicist.com> ]? Thanks.

